# Napanee Fire Dept.



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Just read about what happened online. For those who haven't heard here's the article.

http://www.thestar.com/news/ontario/article/850959--two-crashes-devastate-napanee-fire-department?bn=1

I know there's a few folks on here from the area but I don't know if any of them have any connections with the people involved. Either way here's hoping for a speedy recovery for the men and women involved and condolences to those who lost a family member and a friend.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Condolences and prayers sent to all.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Condolances and prayers sent .


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I transfer the link to 2 fire fighters from Longueuil QC how practice to this events and may know them. Very sad story. Never know when you will need the help of your partener in a life time.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Holy Hell! 

FTM - PTB - KTF


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

My condolences to all and well wishes to the injured. As a firefighter myself this touches a little close to home.

Randy


----------

